# Overwintering Water Lettuce.



## Richard Aldridge (6 Sep 2021)

Hi guys,
I have a small patio raised pond holding about 200 gallons,nothing spectacular but really nice to sit around on a nice summers day,only 6 small goldfish but loads of marginals and two of the pygmy type lillies and all are thriving.
I also have some oxygenating plants and two Water Lettuce plants both of which have baby plants growing off them,the fish love chasing through the long hanging roots and they're a real asset to the look of the pond.

I know that these plants will not do well in the winter months and I was wondering if there's any way of overwintering them, I have a plastic mini greenhouse and maybe a shallow container of water to keep their roots moist might keep them alive during the winter months,any guys got any ideas?


----------



## zozo (6 Sep 2021)

They are tropicals and next to temperature-sensitive rather light-loving plants... You often see Dwarf water lettuce drifting by over the web and these are actually identical because there is only one water lettuce. But these are the indoor nursed plants under artificial light, they simply will not grow that big under lesser conditions than full outdoor sunshine.

Thus yes you can overwinter them but you would at least need a warm temperature, my best guess is + 15°C and some light... If natural light in an outdoor greenhouse will do I don't actually know. If they do they will not get through in the best of condition. Old-growth will definitively die off.

But low light and low temperature are deadly for them.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (6 Sep 2021)

Thanks for replying,yes I've done a bit of research and it's pretty much a fact that in our climate they're not going to survive our cold dark winters,so sadly they'll die and I'll have to spend a lot of money replacing them in the Spring,but as they're such a lovely floating plant I'll be happy to do that.

Thanks Marcel


----------



## dw1305 (6 Sep 2021)

Hi all, 


Richard Aldridge said:


> I'll have to spend a lot of money replacing them in the Spring


I'm pretty sure other members will be able to supply you with new <"Dwarf" Water Lettuce (_Pistia stratiotes_) plants come spring">.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Richard Aldridge (6 Sep 2021)

I didn't think of that Darrel,thanks for the heads-up.👍


----------



## dw1305 (6 Sep 2021)

Hi all,


Richard Aldridge said:


> I didn't think of that Darrel,thanks for the heads-up.👍


I think spare floating plants are something that some members will always have. There are a number of advantages to having <"floating plants in the aquarium">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Midwife (6 Sep 2021)

Richard Aldridge said:


> Thanks for replying,yes I've done a bit of research and it's pretty much a fact that in our climate they're not going to survive our cold dark winters,so sadly they'll die and I'll have to spend a lot of money replacing them in the Spring,but as they're such a lovely floating plant I'll be happy to do that.
> 
> 
> Richard Aldridge said:
> ...





Richard Aldridge said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a small patio raised pond holding about 200 gallons,nothing spectacular but really nice to sit around on a nice summers day,only 6 small goldfish but loads of marginals and two of the pygmy type lillies and all are thriving.
> I also have some oxygenating plants and two Water Lettuce plants both of which have baby plants growing off them,the fish love chasing through the long hanging roots and they're a real asset to the look of the pond.
> 
> I know that these plants will not do well in the winter months and I was wondering if there's any way of overwintering them, I have a plastic mini greenhouse and maybe a shallow container of water to keep their roots moist might keep them alive during the winter months,any guys got any ideas?


Dwarf Lettuce in ponds are seasonal. They won't even get near winter before they die off. I also advise people not to buy these plants in spring because any late frost they are curtains. Night time temps really shouldn't be dropping below 18c.
The amount of people who buy my plants on eBay and throw them into a pond in April wonder why they die and get annoyed.
Is there any chance you can have an aquarium indoors? You will have an endless supply of plants then.
I don't have a pond but from feedback from people who have put my DL into there ponds, there goldfish gobble them up. It's probably down to size of the plant.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (8 Sep 2021)

Hi,thanks for the advice regarding the aquarium, actually I have just received some DL from a forum member and they're really nice healthy plants and they've gone straight into my aquarium,much to the delight of the occupants who are already enjoying swimming through the roots so I'm taking your advice and leaving them there.


----------



## Danlacey1988 (5 Apr 2022)

Midwife said:


> Dwarf Lettuce in ponds are seasonal. They won't even get near winter before they die off. I also advise people not to buy these plants in spring because any late frost they are curtains. Night time temps really shouldn't be dropping below 18c.
> The amount of people who buy my plants on eBay and throw them into a pond in April wonder why they die and get annoyed.
> Is there any chance you can have an aquarium indoors? You will have an endless supply of plants then.
> I don't have a pond but from feedback from people who have put my DL into there ponds, there goldfish gobble them up. It's probably down to size of the plant.


I literally get the same thing every year even though I advise them it's not going to survive the winter but if you keep one or two inside they will multiply fast in the summer I grow them in out door tubs in the summer when I'm trying to breed some of my fish so if you ever need any more just let me know 
Userally charge 3 pound plus postage for 10 
If that's any good 👍


----------



## NatalieHurrell (22 May 2022)

Danlacey1988 said:


> I literally get the same thing every year even though I advise them it's not going to survive the winter but if you keep one or two inside they will multiply fast in the summer I grow them in out door tubs in the summer when I'm trying to breed some of my fish so if you ever need any more just let me know
> Userally charge 3 pound plus postage for 10
> If that's any good 👍


Yes please if you still have any.  Want them for my riparium tank, as Amazon frogbit just clogs up the skimmer!


----------



## Danlacey1988 (22 May 2022)

NatalieHurrell said:


> Yes please if you still have any.  Want them for my riparium tank, as Amazon frogbit just clogs up the skimmer!


Drop me a message on here


----------

